# Devils Lake Fishing 6/18



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Water temps are finally starting to warm up and that?s been helping fishing in 
most parts of the lake. Anglers this past week reported good fishing in most 
all of their favorite fishing spots. Some of the better walleye spots have 
been the Golden Highway, the shorelines in the north part of the Flats and 
Oswalds Bay, Howards Bay, the trees around Grahams Island, Old Mil & New Mil 
bays, Knudson?s Bay, Rocky Point, the Stromme Addition area near the dike, 
Penny Bay, and Black Tiger Bay across from the boat ramp. Anglers in these 
areas are finding fish by slip bobbering in the trees, pitching cranks such as 
shad raps and hornets into timber and along the edges of weedbeds, jigging the 
rocky structure of sunken points, and trolling cranks or bottom bouncers with 
spinners. Pike fishing remains excellent in all areas of the lake and are 
being found along with walleyes. White bass are also being found in small 
schools scattered throughout the lake. Shorefisherman are reporting some 
excellent fishing but it seems the bite really doesn?t start until later 
evening hours. Many fisherman aren?t even going out until around 8:30 in the 
evening. In these areas anglers are pitching small cranks or using lindy rigs 
tipped with leeches, minnows, or crawlers. Some of the better areas have been 
the shore between the dike and Acorn Ridge, the north end of Creel Bay along 
Hwy 19, the Mauvee & Six Mile bridges, and the area from West Bay Resort to the 
intersection of Hwy 281 and 19. Good Fishing!!!


----------

